# Texas Style Decoy Rig



## shawn shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

Pro's and Con's to having the weight slide up and down the line??? I have seen it done both ways. Any reason not to rig one way or the other??


----------



## Charlie Seitzer (Oct 22, 2011)

In my eyes there are only pros to rigging texas style. It makes everything so much quicker and easier. I use it for my goose and duck decoys. Go to Mack's and buy their rig. Cheap and good!


----------



## Rusty Champion (Feb 13, 2012)

Only issue I've ever had with my T-rigs (Doc's Hunt'n Stuff) was when I hunted water deeper than the rig. If the weight isn't on the bottom the decoy is gonna get blown away by wind or current. But every decoy I hunt over is T-rigged because that is the ONLY problem I see with them. They are much easier IMO to put out and take up.


----------



## duckbusta (Jun 2, 2011)

I run a guide and daily lease service in Arkansas and we deal with about 80 dozen decoys all of which are Texas rigged. We use sliding egg sinkers on the line, this allows the sinkers to slide to the keel and protects the paint during transport, with a couple of carabiners you can carry 8 doz decoys very easily. Also don't buy pre-made Texas rigs. Check out www.snlcorp.com. They are out of Florida and have the best bulk buys on rigging and weights I've found.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

If you go with a store bought set up, I highly recommend these http://www.docshuntnstuff.com/ their lines have a loop on the end so when you are picking up all you have to do is pick the decoy up by the head and then snap the loop with your carabeener. Their decoy bags with the slot in the bottom is great for transporting decoys and very well made.

RD


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

X2 on snlcorp Thats where i get all mine from!!! Did all ours 2 years ago.... BEST decision we ever made!!!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

wow, that vid is cool! I want to rig like that


----------



## nmichie (Jul 24, 2011)

I just switched all my decoys over last year to texas rigs, and it was the best thing I could ever do. It allowed me to set up more decoys when I wanted to use them and not take all night in the dark trying to get things put away out on the lake or pond. Now this year we are going to be hunting some deeper water, so we are making up some gang lines (not sure technical term) with anchors, and snaps to hook up and space out the decoys as we desire. 
All we used, as we can't get offshore fishing line around here, is a light weight, dark color, clothesline, and the crimps that you can buy for them. It was the cheapest and most effective way we could find, without buying the premade kits, that seemed a little expensive in my opinion. 
Best of luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

could somebody post up a close up of a single decoy with line and weight like in the vid posted above?


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ken just google search texas rig...

Man i hate posting pics with this new format!:-x

Thats exactly how i do it.. I run the line threw the decoy fix the sinker at the bottom and have the decoy slide down, no swivles on the decoy no loop at the bottom where the wieght its like rig em right... Loop at top under decoy, up pick up decoy grab loop decoy slides down hands never wets!!!!!!!!!! Talk about picking up and throwing out FAST i can pick up 6 dozen in 15 mins!!!! No tangle and throw out 6 dozen in 5 mins if all weighted keel.

http://www.snlcorp.com/SNL/Other/DuckDecoyKit.aspx Like $35 plus shipping like $50 total and you can do 200 decoys i think!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Best shallow water rig there is especially if you hunt alone


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

i_willie12 said:


> .. I run the line threw the decoy fix the sinker at the bottom and have the decoy slide down, no swivles on the decoy no loop at the bottom where the wieght its like rig em right... Loop at top under decoy, up pick up decoy grab loop decoy slides down hands never wets!!!!!!!!!!!


got it, what an I deer! and then you clip the loop on a big carabiner?


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yup run a dozen per clip (like $1 at walmart) Then i bought some of rogers cheap $25 full body goose decoy 6 slot bags and cut the dividers out of them and put about 4 dozen in each bag. With texas rig that is the only con.. cant throw in a bag! Some people dont bag them But i wanted mine in bags in the boat so im not walking all over them!!

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/...ogers-6-slot-full-body-goose-decoy-bag--khaki


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

I just made the switch this summer and I'm happy with the results. There's a good article in last months Retriever Journal on how to do it. I used that combined with a couple of youtube videos to develop my own method. You can get pretty quick once you get in a grove. Drinking beer and watching dvr'd duck hunting from the Sportman's Channel helps.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

my decoys are Herters solid core, just have the 1 inch ring on the bottom. Do you put a washer up at your top loop to keep the loop from going through the ring?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

We did a few dozen probably 6-8 years ago with teh snlcorp stuff. They have worked well overall. Last year I did a couple dozen new decoys with the rig'em right kit. http://www.rigemright.com/shop/duck-decoy/diy-kit/rig-em-right-do-it-yourself-diy-kit.html I really liked this, but both this and the heavy mono from the other kits have memory created in the line as they sit which can be an issue if hunting shallow water. I hunt several places with water only a foot or two deep and even the 36" lines are really too long. I think I will rig some this year with the flexible tangle free cord so it will stay relaxed and sink down better in shallow water.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Ken, if you do them like what is shown in the link in my previous post, you could just clip them on to the 1" ring and the loop you hook to the other side is what you would reconnect to the caribener when done. The weight slides between the decoy and the caribener loop. Make sense?


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm switching over this season..


----------



## bcraley (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the benefit of quick put-out and pick-up... but how well does this work for someone who walks a good distance, carrying a dog stand and all my own gear? Are they harder to carry than a traditional backpack style decoy bag?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

How long can you make the line before it becomes a problem (10-12')? any ideas on how to store them in a boat with this much line?I have been wanting to run t-rigs for years but cant figure out a way to keep them un-tangled.I like the idea of fixing the weight and line slides threw decoy keel! I will use tangle free line as well. I need my decoys to be versatile I hunt water from 1'-to sometimes 15'.


----------



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought a melting pot and a 4oz mold. Then I use the tangle proof line and crimps. I used swivels the first year but they break when u pick up and put out every day. It's a lot cheaper than buying them premade. Get a do-it mold and haggle the tire shops for old weights. I attach the line directly to the decoy and my loop is on the bottom. Only way to rig no matter if you decide to buy them or make em


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

bcraley said:


> I like the benefit of quick put-out and pick-up... but how well does this work for someone who walks a good distance, carrying a dog stand and all my own gear? Are they harder to carry than a traditional backpack style decoy bag?


i clip the caribeener to my waders D-ring then throw them over my shoulder and never look back. got 2 hand free to carry other stuff. after you get done hunting repeat. plus they wont be heavier from retaining water in the decoy bag. they are a bit loud when walking though

ken i used the rig em right and i'd def reccomend them if you have a small spread. everythings all done for you and in a kit. there's a loop on one end that is fatened to itself to keep the weight from sliding off. the other end has a big large swivel to attach to a keel hole or what have you.

they have 36,54, and 60 inch models. any more than that and you'd be dragging if your walking. if not walking i'd suspect you could make em as long as you wanted. i always store mine hanging up by the carribeaner so the line wont get memory in it and curl up


----------



## bcraley (Oct 14, 2011)

blake_mhoona said:


> i clip the caribeener to my waders D-ring then throw them over my shoulder and never look back. got 2 hand free to carry other stuff. after you get done hunting repeat. plus they wont be heavier from retaining water in the decoy bag. they are a bit loud when walking though


How many can you comfortably carry at a time while also carrying a dog stand and gun?


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> my decoys are Herters solid core, just have the 1 inch ring on the bottom. Do you put a washer up at your top loop to keep the loop from going through the ring?


For those I would get some of the heavier swivel clips for fishing, run the line through the swivel clip eye, then make the loop then snap swivel to decoys ring.... Be way eaiser and less of a headache than washers....


----------



## Charlie Seitzer (Oct 22, 2011)

Shawn White said:


> How long can you make the line before it becomes a problem (10-12')? any ideas on how to store them in a boat with this much line?I have been wanting to run t-rigs for years but cant figure out a way to keep them un-tangled.I like the idea of fixing the weight and line slides threw decoy keel! I will use tangle free line as well. I need my decoys to be versatile I hunt water from 1'-to sometimes 15'.


You're kind of screwed in my opinion if you want your lines that long. I am sure that there is a good way to store them with that long of a line though. But they are called texas rig for a reason, texas is very shallow -- playa lakes and hunting the coast is 1' to 2' mostly.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

bcraley said:


> How many can you comfortably carry at a time while also carrying a dog stand and gun?


me being a fat, lazy timberhunter that may walk a mile. i'd rather carry 6 or 12. i have carried 2 dozen for a .25 mile no fun. but we also have the 54" models so their weights are a little heavier than the 36"

a lean young gun could probably carry 3 dozen but i wouldnt have him holding more than just decoys and dog stand. i'd carry his gun for him just to be safe in case he trips and it plunges into the mud


----------



## duckbusta (Jun 2, 2011)

I have carried 8 dozen at one time 4 dozen over each shoulder, it aint eazy, but you can do it. Most of our lines are 30 inches, we keep our fields flooded very shallow and this gives a good length for movement.

Also for goodness sake don't use the tanglefree vinyl cord, it seems ok but when it gets cold it will break very easily. Use the 400# test mono, your rigs will last for seasons.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Charlie Seitzer said:


> You're kind of screwed in my opinion if you want your lines that long. I am sure that there is a good way to store them with that long of a line though. But they are called texas rig for a reason, texas is very shallow -- playa lakes and hunting the coast is 1' to 2' mostly.


I agree that's why I haven't went to the T rig yet.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

duckbusta said:


> I have carried 8 dozen at one time 4 dozen over each shoulder, it aint eazy, but you can do it. Most of our lines are 30 inches, we keep our fields flooded very shallow and this gives a good length for movement.
> 
> *Also for goodness sake don't use the tanglefree vinyl cord, it seems ok but when it gets cold it will break very easily. Use the 400# test mono, your rigs will last for seasons*.



this man speaks the truth! had a brand new set of ACE decoy anchors on 3 dozen decoys with pvc/vinyl cord it was about 28-32 degrees start tossing decoys out and hearing 2 splashes way aways from each other after every throw. one was the decoy hitting the water the other was the decoy line and anchor sailing 10 feet past the decoys. that stuff is brittle in cold weather like you wouldnt believe


----------



## Tnken (May 11, 2010)

I use weed eater cord on my Texas rigs. It won't break and won't knot up on you


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tnken said:


> I use weed eater cord on my Texas rigs. It won't break and won't knot up on you


I found a giant roll of weedeater line at a garage sale and set some of mine up with it, but found that 200# mono works just as well and is more flexible and does not break. I don't use swivels just crimps.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ken!!!


I found this link..
Perty much shows the set up.

http://www.txwaterfowler.com/html_pages/duck_hunting/texas_rigged_decoys/texas_rigged.htm



I need a set a new decoys,,, then I is gonna do this!!

No more gettin tangled and fallin in at 4;00 A.M fer me!!)

Blue ball regards:

Gooser


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

i_willie12 said:


> For those I would get some of the heavier swivel clips for fishing, run the line through the swivel clip eye, then make the loop then snap swivel to decoys ring.... Be way eaiser and less of a headache than washers....


I understand



MooseGooser said:


> Ken!!!
> 
> 
> I found this link..
> ...



Gooser, I love you Man!
I get it.
gonna do my set of teal and wood duck decoys first as I hunt them in less than 3 foot deep water.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I use the tangle free line with thier weights. I like it. i have used it for 5 years now and I put the decoys in leaf bags. my lines are about 6 foot. 

the line more rubbery then plastic. 
http://www.tanglefree.com/products/decoy-line/tanglefree-decoy-line


----------



## AsInEastwood (May 28, 2011)

Sooooo glad for this thread! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

For those of you with longer cords, and for anyone else wanting to keep them from tangling while in transport, grasp the lines near the decoys and make a half hitch in the lines forming a loop. Snug the knot down near the dekes and carry them by the loop. This keep them from spinning around and tangling with each other. When not in use, hang them from the carabiners to help work out the memory in the line. I've never seen it make a difference to the birds when the small coils stick above the water. I hunted last season in the same pond with water litte more than ankle deep and had the lines sticking up all over, shot limits everytime. I use #200 mono bought in bulk and make up my own weights.
I would also recommend not using the Tanglefree brand cord. It's too limber and the weights don't slide well on it. Can't speak to how it acts in real cold conditions but I did rig several dozen teal with it a few years ago and it was a nighmare to work with.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> gonna do my set of teal and wood duck decoys first as I hunt them in less than 3 foot deep water.


ONce you do it and hunt over them once you will go home and do the rest of your decoys!!;-)

We just texas rig all our goose floaters that we leave at our pit blind!! Got sick and tired of wrapping line.. we leave the decoys at the pit so we just pick them and leave them there No wet hands!!! wouldnt work if we didnt leave them there but they go to the blind in october and stay there till Feb


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

What type, style or part number are you using for the crimp sleeves ?

thanks
Dave


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

For those dealing with line memory issues, between hunts just hang the decoys up by the carabiner so that the line is straight & it will be straight. Just before I leave for a hunt, I just put the decoys in the decog bag with a half-hitch close to the decoys & I'm off. I also don't use swivels just crimps & I use either 200# or 300# mono (heavier for the longer lines over 4'). I do keep a dozen traditionally tied decoys with 20' of line in the barn for those rare occasions that I hunt the MS River or one of its oxbows if everything else is frozen up (rare in the Memphis area). But would never rig a decoy any other way than the Texas rig otherwise.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

I bought (2) 12 rig sets and 2 vinyl coated bags from Doc's and could not be happier. The bags hold 12 standard size deeks securely and the vinyl is easy on the paint / don't hold water / and won't stink up your garage or basement. If you decide to make your own I highly recommend using the snap swivel set up. It allows the mono to move freely through the swivel eye and the egg sinker can be pegged so as to lessen the chance of the sinker banging into your deeks. The rigs can also be taken off the deeks easily if you need to go back to your old rigs for deeper water applications. Texas rigs are simply the easiest, most versatile rigs there are. Period.

Danny


----------



## shawn shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

I appreciate your input. The day I put this thread out I had received our package from SNL. I was really wanting to know what was the best way to rig these decoys. There was never a doubt that we were going with the Texas Rig. With SNL it was about 1/3 of the cost as the pre-packaged set.
My son and I spent about 1 1/2 hrs last night after work rigging the 3 doz decoys we have.
Our sinkers slide per your advice. Figure a guy that guides and has 80 dozen should have an idea about what he's talking about. 
Can't wait to hunt over them.
We make one trip a year to Delaplaine, AR to hunt and we love it.
Take care and have a great season!


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

I've used both mono and tangle free line to Texas rig about 10 dozen decoys. Started with mono but ran out so I tried the other. *If I had it to do over again I would do all mono.* I can tell you that tangle free isn't really tangle free all the time as I spent about an hour "Untangling" a huge knot last year, but that was my stupid mistake. Once you see how easy it is to put out a couple dozen deec's in the morning and how quick you can pick them up you won't be disappointed.


----------



## shawn shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

Duckbusta: My reply was to you. For some reason I can't send a private message.
Thanks for your input! It was very helpful. What is the name of your guide service??


----------



## duckbusta (Jun 2, 2011)

Shawn,

Check your PM's

Thanks


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

shawn shannon said:


> Duckbusta: My reply was to you. For some reason I can't send a private message.
> Thanks for your input! It was very helpful. What is the name of your guide service??


I THINK you need at least 10 posts before you can send a pm.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This might be overkill,, but I have learned a bunch about crimped sleves and Monofiliment

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

very good link Gooser, thank you!
this is the power of the RTF right here I tell ya.


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

That is a great site MooseGooser. The one thing that I would caution people about is the tag end. You won't have an issue with tangle free line but I've ripped the finger off of a brand new pair of $40 gloves with mono. line. Just glad it wasn't my finger. It's tough to get ris of those little ends.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I like this. I will be rigging my dekes up this way as soon as I get the line and crimps. Just a thought for folks wanting the option for deeper water... Why not make up a weight rig and put a swivel clip on one end to attach to the texas rig weight on the decoy to add length, Jim


----------



## capt.red (Jun 16, 2010)

Lots of good ideas so far and some that are just plain wrong when it comes to Texas rigs. I've tried every one of the things mentioned since I started experimenting with TR in 1999-2000. These are the things experience has taught me, I'll share and you do as you like. 400lb mono is the ONLY way to go, SNL is the best supplier I have found, bought long line gear from them back in the 80s and they always had the best gear at the best price. Tangle free is the worst thing you can use and weed eater line is not far behind. Fly over a decoy spread in clear water sometime and see how the decoys look like the're each standing on a stick when the line is black or green. Weights attached at the bottom of the line, not sliding on the line, works better over the long run. Egg weights can get smashed and bind on the line. If the whole line slides through the keel of the decoy you'll have less problems. 6ft is a good length overall, shorter on the teal decoys and longer on the divers is what I do. TR and decoy bags are not all that compatable. I use some of the Drake stand up bags, about 50 bucks apiece but the last couple of seasons I've bought some of those stand up leaf bags that are cheap and will last a couple of seasons. In my boats I use 55gal. drums cut in half and some big plastic planters that trees came planted in. just drop the decoys in in groups of a dozen clipped together on caribeaners, let the clips hang over the side. I hunt alone at least three days a week and typicaly set 6 dozen decoys, takes about 10-15 minutes to set and maybe 20 to pick up. for walk in hunts on the river I carry 2 dozen inflatable Feather-lite decoys in a mesh pack with 4ft TRs . Never wrap the line around the keel, and always store hanging from the loop! I never would have told any of this 5 years ago but it seems like most have heard about it now ,so no sense in everybody struggling to figure it out.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

thank you Red,
great points, through the keel, got it.
thank you all


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-NiteIze-S-Biner/dp/B003UWI9FS

Buy a bunch of these as well. Click one to each d-ring on your waders and never take them off. Put the rest in your blind bag. The Texas rig system is almost useless if you have no way to clipping the loops together. I like the S-biner better than the regular caribiner. With one side clipped to your waders and the other holding the decoy lines, it free's up both hands when walking in the swamp which is always a plus. 

Danny


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I spent about 2 hours removing all my old line and weights off of my dekes and couldn't help but think when I was doing it... what the heck was I thinking dealing with all the tangled lines and all the wrapped lines on the keels.. Can't wait for my mono and crimps to get here on the 9th.... Jim


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Jim Person said:


> I spent about 2 hours removing all my old line and weights off of my dekes and couldn't help but think when I was doing it... what the heck was I thinking dealing with all the tangled lines and all the wrapped lines on the keels.. Can't wait for my mono and crimps to get here on the 9th.... Jim


Buy the bags from Doc's or make up your own with the hole in the bottom. It really make transporting and storing your deeks easy plus it protects them. I read somewhere that the slotted decoy bag offered at Rogers sporting goods ( http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/...ogers-6-slot-full-body-goose-decoy-bag--khaki) are fairly inexpensive and of good quality. Just cut the dividers out of the bag and cut a small hole in the bottom for the caribiner to go through and you're good to go. You can also clip the bag handles through the caribiner and carry over your shoulder that way.

Danny


----------



## hightech1953 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am thinking about changing my dekes to TR . I have a ton of J weights made up already. Do you guys think they would work ok ?


----------



## shawn shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

The only negative that I can think of to the J weight is that the weights may hook to the other weights/lines on your dekes. I just changed 3 dozen decoys from the "traditional" style to the TR. I bought my set up online from SNL in Florida. We are pumped about getting to use them for the first time this season. Can only imagine at this point how it's going to speed things up.
Good luck.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

hightech1953 said:


> I am thinking about changing my dekes to TR . I have a ton of J weights made up already. Do you guys think they would work ok ?


I'd just put the j weights to the side and use 4 oz egg weights. They're cheep enough.

Danny


----------



## hightech1953 (Jun 25, 2010)

DSO said:


> I'd just put the j weights to the side and use 4 oz egg weights. They're cheep enough.
> 
> Danny


You know of a cheap source ?


----------



## capt.red (Jun 16, 2010)

I've used strap weights, J weights and egg sinkers.... the egg weights work best but the others are OK too. the trick is to make sure all your lines are exactly the same length so the decoys all set next to each other at the end of the line when they are all hooked up. A short decoy will work it's way into the other lines and cause a tangle. Even when tangled , the 400lb mono comes apart real easy, just grab the decoy and pull it out and the line and weight will follow with a shake or too.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

hightech1953 said:


> You know of a cheap source ?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-4-oz-lea...131?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1fa62343

SNL has them for .82 cents a piece before shipping. Considering the overall cost of waterfowling I'd get the ones made for the system and be done with it. Then again, I guess it depends on how many rigs you need to make up. I only needed a few dozen so the cost wasn't a killer. Good luck.

Danny


----------



## mikebosmans (Feb 23, 2011)

What weight egg sinkers is everyone using?


----------



## shawn shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't hunt anywhere with currents so my weights vary between 6oz and 8oz


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

so, I had a coopin from cabelas.
I ordered the rig um right do it yourself kit
and also a dozen 6oz egg weights. I don't know why, I have many many decoys weights.
So I now have 300' of 400 lb mono, 36 SS Swivels, 75 nickle plate brass crimps, 3 carabineers and the dozen egg weights.
it says I have enough hardwere for 3 dozen decoys with 8 foot lines. I am going to rig them so the swivel slides and I can clip it on the bottom of the inch ring on my herters decoys. I think. But why the egg weight?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

i_willie12 said:


> View attachment 8210
> Ken just google search texas rig...
> 
> Man i hate posting pics with this new format!:-x
> ...


I think this is how I am leaning. fixed weight, decoy slides. But on swivel snapped to herters bottom O ring. I still would like to know why I bought the egg weights.?? how would the weight slide, if I chose it to, with the decoy I own?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jim Person said:


> I spent about 2 hours removing all my old line and weights off of my dekes and couldn't help but think when I was doing it... what the heck was I thinking dealing with all the tangled lines and all the wrapped lines on the keels.. Can't wait for my mono and crimps to get here on the 9th.... Jim


Jim, did you get your cramps and mono yet?


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Jim, did you get your cramps and mono yet?


Yup.. Got 3 dozen rigged already. Got some with 4' and some with 5'.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I have two dozen right now. 1 dozen teal, through the keel, no clips. 1 dozen with clips that I can clip on my herters bottom O-ring or onto my canada goose floaters. I think this is the coolest part, cliping a new decoy onto the same rig. Only bleeding from one finger, at this time. Three dozen left. I'm gonna run out of crimps.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Always nice to learn. I learned this very simple version from an old duck club caretaker in Colusa many yeas ago. You can grab a dozen by the loop and and make a half hitch with the lines. They won't tangle if you have a good half hitch. Give em a toss by the loop. 

All my decoys are stored per dozen. If you want to, you can wrap the lines for serious transport. (Second picture) I have not wrapped lines in years. No crimps, no swivels. simple. I have never tried the mono, but it would probably be a great addition. Thank's for sharing---gonna try the real deal (texas style)too.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

mikebosmans said:


> What weight egg sinkers is everyone using?


I don't use egg sinkers, go with bank sinkers in 4oz for dead water. 
Here's how I rig um only with a bank sinker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbOz-dgp_UU


http://cheapsinkers.com/4-OZ-BANK-SINKERS-5-LB-PACK-4BANK-5LB.htm


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

mikebosmans said:


> What weight egg sinkers is everyone using?


Lightest ones you can get away with. For rice, I use three ounces, deep water delta current, 10 ounces.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Update for the "kit" I ordered with my coopin from cabelas.
Kit says it will make 3 dozen decoy rigs. I have rigged 42 decoys so far and have a lot of mono line left and 1 dozen of the large clips as well. I think this is because I rigged my teal decoys with no clips. So I just called and ordered a 150 pak of just the crimps. Using up the last of my coopin. I did order 1 dozen of the egg weights the first time. But have been using up all my old decoy weights since. And many I used the existing line I had on my decoys as it was the same as in the kit. And hanging them by carrabinner after made the line that was wrapped round the keel all year, straight again!!! This is great! Best RTF thread all summer! Thank You All!!!!!!!


----------



## hightech1953 (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is how I rig mine !


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm done


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Ken, did you have your waterfowl opener yet? How do you like the new set up? 

Danny


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

this Saturday the 13th is first day.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> this Saturday the 13th is first day.


Yup, us too. I think you're really going to like how it works. Let us know.

don't forget the carabiner regards... 

Danny


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

wished our opener was a bit later than it was this year. Ours opened on the Oct 8th. Plenty of geese around but ducks are few and far between right now. Waiting for a cold front or 2 to get them moving down..BTW got 4 dozen all rigged and ready... Jim


----------



## clytnbkr23 (Jul 9, 2012)

I really like the macks set.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

DSO said:


> Yup, us too. I think you're really going to like how it works. Let us know.
> 
> don't forget the carabiner regards...
> 
> Danny


So,
My update on the Texas rigged….
WOW!!!!!!
But?
Saturday to today, the first 5 days of the Lake Champlain Split I was out every morning. I am just in and sitting down at the desk.
Day 1, Opening day. I only brought a dozen Teal decoys. Opening day the ducks do not decoy much, just run for their lives! I tossed them out in front of my blind in water I have walked in many times. It took less than 5 minutes. And to my surprise, after the walk in, they were not tangled up with each other. I did tie all the lines in a simple knot to keep the cluster close and tossed them over a shoulder and walked in. I was Awestruck! WOW!!!! Pick up was a breeze as well
Day 2, Sunday. Had the day off and wanted a big spread. Bagged the decoys as shown in one of the videos in this thread. Slip the carabineer and all lines through a hole in the bottom of a decoy bag and slide all the decoys into the bag. Most all of my decoy bags had a hole or two in the bottom already so no modification of equipment was necessary. Stacked 4 one dozen bags of decoys on my 2-wheel cart and walked in. Again set up was stunningly easy. My Brother and I were flinging them out with ease. All 4 dozen out in 10 minutes with the two of us tossing. We got to start playing on furthest toss. Those things can travel.
Sunday pick up sucked the big weenie of life!
In our fun filled morning tossing, unlike opening day were I tossed only in a spot I had waded in for years. We hucked um far and wide!!! Into places I had not waded into. When I had set decoys by wading for the past 30 years I had walked to the spot I wanted the decoy. Unwrapped the anchor and line from around the keel and placed it into the water. So on day 2 when it came time to pick up we quickly found it was very difficult to get to some of the decoys. I got seriously stuck a couple times and thought my end was near. Also my Brother is sure he bruised a rib while laughing at me. I was the only one with chest waders. 
Day 3, Monday. After rummaging through the gear I locater my Cabelas, retractable decoy retrieving hook and added it to the 2-wheel cart. And was a bit more mindful when tossing. Pick up much easier and no near-death experiences. Brother miffed as he brought a camera for stuck Ken photo opp.
Tuesday and today, No issues, I love um. Wouldn’t rig um any other way. I recommend. Just be mindful of were you toss. Years ago my mentors the Bordo’s in Quebec would teach decoy pick up on command to the dogs. Loco is going to now learn decoy pick up.
Thank You all who contributed to this thread. You have changed the way I waterfowl hunt.
The Power of the RTF!

.


----------



## GFD (Oct 13, 2012)

A little late to the conversation but the Doc's Hunting Stuff rigs are a really good design concept with the rigs and two choices of bags. regular and magnum. Check them out at* docshuntingstuff.com *I personally use all of the rigs available and they work great. Especially when hunting or training by yourself.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I have also gained from this thread. We often times hunt water to deep to wade in and have rigged 12 decoys with 9' of line with a slide sinker and loops on each end so you end up with 24 loops on the cariber clip but are 4 1/2 ' of line to tend with. 
NOTE -I bought the big clips that are marketed for holding extension cords ,found them at a Dollar General store for $4.00 which is about $1.50 higher that the regulars but have a 150 pound capacity and are roughly 6" in diameter and gives plenty of room to hold onto when in transport.

I dont know how it will work so I only did a dozen first to see how it goes. If it simplifies the process I will order the mono line and al. crimps which is said to cause even less tangles. 

I have one idea that I will try if I order the mono and crimps- on the side of the crimp that the line is fed back into to create the loop I am going to take side cutters and cut a small angle to give even less of an area for line to hang up on at the crimp,seems like a simple process that might give even more improvement to an already handy method.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Seems like a good time to revive this thread. In my above post I wrote that I would cut an angle on my crimps...I did this on most of them, and it was easy to identify the ones I missed ,because they where always the ones that would hang on something.

I have 3 dozen rigged up with 12 foot of mono, and as mentioned previously ,tying a half hitch in them makes them easy to transport.

The only drawback I've ssen with the Texas rig style ,is that it is harder on the decoys as they arent in a bag to help protect them from getting rubbed and bumped ,but I'll take that over the old way.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Hearing of some guys using light cable from a trapping supply store instead of tangle free or mono. The couple of guys I personally know have had them rigged with the cable for a couple years. They feel the cable will greatly outlast other lines. Anyone else tried a cable?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I am so thank full you guys revived this thread..

Training day got cancelled cause of the weather. I needed something to keep my mind busy.

I rigged 3 dozen today..... Maybe its time to actually let this young dog a mine hunt!

Gooser


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I love this thread and learned from this thread and rigged a bunch of decoys last year. I praised the rigging style to all.
Well this a.m. I had my first knot. I am sitting not watching football and cutting lines now. I do not know what I did wrong. This clump of 18 teal and wood duck decoys were used 4 days in a row. This morning, the 5th day, in the dark at set up time ended up like this. I cut 4 off and hand placed them out. I was a bit upset. So you texas riggers. does this happen a lot? what did I do wrong?


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Man, what a wreck! Did you use tangle free or something like it for your lines?
I used the 400# mono that's like weed eater cord and haven't had any problems.
I don't think you could tie a knot in that stuff.
If you need somewhere to buy it, I could look up the site. It may have been posted in this thread.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Ken ,are you using mono line or the "tangle-free", mono works a Lot better ? Also ,look at your second pic ,top dead center...see the crimp with the little bit of line coming through the crimp, once I'm done crimping it ,I cut my crimp off at an angle on that side. Last year I found that to be the only place that a line hangs up. I've hung mine in a tree about a month ago to make sure all the lines are straight before we start our season in a couple weeks.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Line type doesen't matter. Tie a half hitch in the bundle of lines while transporting them. The closer you can get the knot to the dekes the better. Or wrap some electrical tape around the bundle of lines down near the dekes. Then you can just break it and throw it away. Lemme know if you need piktures


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Brad B said:


> . Tie a half hitch in the bundle of lines while transporting them.



hhmmmm...
this may be the point of the fail.
I clip 18 on a carabiner and then bag them and stack the bags on the cart. I have a long walk in. in one of the vids early in this thread the guys bag them. maybe the putting in then dumping out of the bag and the jiggly ride in cart to and frow????


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes that's your problem. Got to secure the bundle down near the decoys or they spin and twist into a mess (usually not a huge deal to undo depending on type of line your use), But even bagging them you have to stop that twisting/bouncing they do. Only time we don't is hauling them airboats where we clip them onto the cage and leave them hanging. If you do the half hitch (which I like cause I don't want to haul tape around), hang them without the knot when not in use to eliminate getting bad kinks in your line. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I run Texas style too.
Usta make a loop on one end for a carabeaner, run the line thru the deke, then crimp a weight on the other.
I hunt in moving water and my dekes were dead.
Changed it up a bit.
Now I have a crimp loop on the deke, and the carry loop on the other, with the weight sliding on the mono.
The loop on the deke made em come alive. Now they course left and right, like swimming birds.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> hhmmmm...
> this may be the point of the fail.
> I clip 18 on a carabiner and then bag them and stack the bags on the cart. I have a long walk in. in one of the vids early in this thread the guys bag them. maybe the putting in then dumping out of the bag and the jiggly ride in cart to and frow????


http://store.docshuntnstuff.com/doc39s-pullover-decoy-carry-amp-storage-b39.html Not sure if the video will come up on the link but if it does that's the system I use. If you bag the decoys by pulling the carabiner through the hole in the bottom of the bag and clip the carabiner to the bag handles you should be fine. Also, I use the mono line which I believe is a little more stiff than tangle free line so I don't think it could become as tangled as what you have in your pic. FMI... What are the bamboo ski poles in the pic. If they're wading sticks that's a pretty cool idea. Danny


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

DSO said:


> FMI... What are the bamboo ski poles in the pic. If they're wading sticks that's a pretty cool idea. Danny


yes, the water at my blind is only about 2 foot but the muck can be another 2 in spots. I use the poles just like when I am snow shoeing for balance and to power a foot up out of the muck. I have found by keeping weight on the poles and only moving one foot or pole at a time I do not sink as deep and am able to skurry through the muck much faster. I tow a floating gear sled and of course sink down when standing still. That is when the poles are great, getting feet out and moving again. It is a crossover from deep powder snow shoe tree hugging. I recomend to all.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Chatting with a friend, he spent Saturday watching football. I spent it re-rigging decoys. We remembered this thread from years back that I learned about the Texas rigging. Bump for the new folks hunting 😏


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Didn't read the whole thread but when I make them I much prefer to let the decoy slide and use a traditional mushroom weight. The mushroom grabs better in flowing tides and high wind and having the loop at the top and letting the decoy slide means I can pick up pretty much without my hands getting wet, just lift the decoy clip the carabiner on the loop and start walking.


----------

